# محرّك يعمل على دفع جريان "بوينتنغ" (مدخل إلى الطاقة الحرة)



## TinyHacker (31 أغسطس 2011)

_*حقـــــــل جـــــريان "بوينتينـــــــغ"
Poynting-flow*_
​ 





​جون هنري بوينتنغ John Henry Poynting: فيزيائي بريطاني لامع، تقدّم بنظرية عام 1884م، تضفي قيمة لمعدّل جريان الطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية، وأصبحت معروفة باسم "مُتحة جريان بوينتنغ" Poynting vector.. تصف النظرية ضخامة وجهة مسار جريان الطاقة في الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية.

تعتبر الرسومات البيانية لما يُسمى بجريان "بوينتنغ" Poynting-flow نادرة جداً في كتب الفيزياء، حتى يبدو أن النسبة العظمى من مدرّسي الفيزياء يجهلون أصلاً بوجودها. ربما السبب يعود إلى أنه تم تلقين هؤلاء المدرسين منذ الطفولة بأن الطاقة تجري داخل الأسلاك. وبطبيعة الحال، فإن المفاهيم التي يتلقاها الطفل في ذلك العمر المبكّر من الصعب جداً تغييرها أو تصحيحها عند البلوغ. تبقى هذه المفاهيم، مهما كانت مغلوطة، عالقة في الذهن بقوة مما يجعله من الصعب على الإنسان إعادة تقييمها أو معالجتها. فمثلاً، قام الفيزيائي المرموق "ريتشارد فينمان" Richard Feynman (فيزيائي أمريكي مرموق قدّم مساهمات كبيرة في مجال ميكانيكا الكم. حائز على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء عام 1965م) بذكر مفهوم "جريان بوينتنغ" في ما أصبح معروف بـ"محاضرات فينمان" المشهورة، الفصل 27، وأجرى تحليل لجريان طاقة الحقل الكهرومغناطيسي على المكثفات والمقاومات، لكنه لم يجري أي تحليل على خطوط توصيل مزدوجة، ولم يربط بين المكونات ليشكّل نظام متواصل كما هو مبيّن في الشكل 7 من الـ موضوع السابق (موضوع يتحدث عن الكهرباء ومفهمومه الحقيقي وتم فيه إثبات أن الطاقة في دارة مغلقة لا تسري داخل الأسلاك). والأسوأ من ذلك، قام بالحط من قيمة المفهوم بالكامل وتحدث عنه بالسوء، وأكّد بأنه وجب أن لا نغيّر نظرتنا الأصلية، واقترح بأن نبقي على اعتقادنا أن الطاقة تجري داخل الأسلاك النحاسية! تصوّر أن "فاينمان" المقدّس، يقوم بتظليلنا من خلال نصائحه الخاطئة بدلاً من تكريس نظرة بديلة لهذه المفاهيم الخاطئة التي نشأنا عليها... هذا أمر مذهل فعلاً.

إذا كان المفهوم الخاطئ القائل بأن "الطاقة تسري داخل الأسلاك" له هذا التأثير العميق على مفكّر حرّ وصادق مثل "فينمان"، فتأمّل إذاً كيف ستكون الحال مع العلميين المتعصّبين.. هل سيتنازلون عن هذه الفكرة المضلّلة بسهولة؟

مُتحة جريان "بوينتنغ"
Poynting-flow







تشكّل مُتحة بوينتنغ زاوية عمودية مع كل من مسار المجال المغناطيسي، ومسار المجال الكهربائي.

يقول "نيكولا تيسلا" واصفاً الحالة التي توصل لها العلم في أيامه:

_".. لقد قام علماء اليوم باستبدال التجربة العملية بالنظريات والحسابات الرياضية، فراحوا يصولون ويجولون في رحاب المعادلات والمسائل الرياضية، حتى انتهى بهم الأمر يبنون هيكلاً علمياً ليس له أي علاقة بالواقع.."_

وقد أصاب الدكتور "مايرون إيفانز"، رئيس مؤسسة "ألفا" للأبحاث المتقدمة، بقوله:

_".. لا تستطيع أي نظرية أن تكذّب تجربة ناجحة وقابلة للتكرار، لكن تستطيع أي تجربة ناجحة وقابلة للتكرار أن تدحض أي نظرية.."_

الأمر يتطلّب تجربة بسيطة لإثبات ما كذّبه أبرز الفيزيائيون... وعشرات النظريات والمعادلات الراسخة..
وهذا ما سنقوم به في الفقرات القادمة

* * *

محرّك يعمل على دفع جريان "بوينتنغ"
The PFT Motor
The Poynting Flow Thruster

نجح الفيزيائي الفرنسي البارع "جين لوي نادين" في إثبات جدوى وفعالية "جريان بوينتنغ" من خلال تجربة بسيطة لم تكلفه الكثير. وهي منشورة على موقعه الرائع (مع الآلاف من التجارب العلمية المذهلة فعلاً) لكل من أراد المعرفة الأصيلة في مجال الفيزياء.






يتألّف محرّك PFT من مكثفتين لامتناظرتين (منحنيتان وليستا متوازيتان) تولّدان دوران سريع ومستمر للدوّار الموجود بينهما. يتألف الدوار من اسطوانة عازلة (بلاستيك عادي) مع ورقة ألمنيوم ملصوقة على السطح الداخلي للاسطوانة، وتُعتبر العنصر الدوار في المكثّفة الاسطوانية. وهناك على الجانبين كرتان معدنيتان لهما نفس القطر مع الاسطوانة العازلة الدوّارة، وتُعتبران العنصر الثابت للمكثّفة. تم قياس السعة الكهربائية بحوالي 12pF (هذا مع أربعة طبقات رقيقة من البوليثيلين على السطح الخارجي من الاسطوانة الدوارة (مشكّلة الطبقة العازلة). تم وصل أحد الكرات المعدنية بمصدر كهربائي مستمر ذو جهد عالي يقدّر بـ 28 كيلوفولط، والكرة الثانية موصولة بالأرض (أي صفر فولط).

هذا المحرّك يتطلّب تيار ضعيف جداً (أي يمكنه إنجاز سرعة دوران تبلغ 200 دورة في الدقيقة، مستهلكاً 5 ميكرو أمبير فقط!). ويمكنه الوصول إلى سرعة كبيرة جداً، أي 1370 دورة في الدقيقة بحيث لا يستهلك سوى 20 ميكرو أمبير. يمكن تغذية هذا المحرّك من الكهرباء الجوية التي يمكن استخلاصها بواسطة هوائي بسيط أو من مولّد كهروستاتي عادي. هذا المحرّك ليس له فراشات احتكاكية وبالتالي يمكنه العمل لفترات طويلة جداً.







نموذج آخر لهذا المحرّك

* * *

مواصفاته الصناعية البسيطة
​





من الواضح جداً أن هذا المحرّك يعمل وفق متحة جريان "بوينتنغ"
تسير متحة جريان "بوينتنغ" بشكل عمودي مع كل من جهة الجريان الكهربائي والمغناطيسي معاً

* * *

تجربة تثبت هذه الحقيقة

كما هو مألوف، جميعنا نعلم بأنه كلما اتسع السطح كلما زادت نسبة التحريض الكهربائي. لكي ندحض أقوال الذين يدعون بأن هذا المحرّك يعمل وفق مبدأ التحريض الكهربائي فقط لا غير، سوف نزيد من مساحة سطح كل من الكرتين على جانبي الدوّار. وهذا، حسب المنطق العلمي المألوف، سيزيد من شدّة دوران الاسطوانة، أليس كذلك؟







تمت زيادة مساحة سطح الكرات*






*زادت مساحة التأثير الكهربائي (التحريض) وبالتالي لا بد من أن
يزداد عزم الدوران.. لكن هذا لم يحصل..!!

وكانت نتائج التجربة: انخفض معدّل السرعة بشكل ملحوظ، وزادت نسبة تسرّب التيار (30uA). هذا يثبت بأن السرعة العالية في الدوران لم تنتج من تأثير التحريض الكهربائي.

مع العلم أن الأكاديميين لازالوا يدّعون أن الكهرباء الستاتيكية (الساكنة)، أو الجهد العالي
وقليل الأمبير، لا يمكن استثمارها في أي عمل مجدي ونافع! ولازالت الضربات العنيفة تواجه مبادئ أجهزة الطاقة الحرة والمهتمين بتصميمها.

" ^ من بقايا أرشيف سايكوجين"​
لكن "جين لوي نادين" أحد الرواد المناضلين والمدافعين عن تلك المبادئ.. وهذه بعض الصور من الأجهزة التي ابتكرها في هذا المجال.. مأخوذة من موقعه مباشرةً:


























وهذا رابط موقعه وعليه الكثير من التجارب العملية

http://www.jnaudin.free.fr
*http://www.jlnlab.com*


​​


----------



## ايهابووو (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الجهد الجبار لكن بصراحة لم افهم مائة في المائة هل من الممكن شرح اكثر حول الاجزاء


----------

